# fishing with Jack, Bruce , Mike and Don



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Bruce (Ebbtide) was nice enough to take Jack, Mike , Don and myself out deep dropping on Saturday. He took us to his favorite hole where we caught shark after shark. They were all small, but Jack insisted that they taste like crab or shrimp and that we should keep them. Well they went back in. As the day progressed we caught tile, grouper and a blackfin tuna. The day was nice to start and got nicer as the day went on. Highlight of the trip was that a whale surfaced next to us. The best fisherperson this trip was Bruce with the blackfin and only grouper caught. Nice day on the water with good people>

Bruce thanks for taking us. 

PS almost forgot ; Jack set a new personal record for the number of fish caught.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

more pictures


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job Guys ! how did you get the Blackfin ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang those were some small sharks..... glad ya'll had a good time!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hell yea. 
Nice trip


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm thinking you guys had a blast according to the pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great day on the Gulf. CONGRATS guys!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

nice job guys Bruce sure does have some deep holes.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Nice


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

jcasey said:


> Nice job Guys ! how did you get the Blackfin ?


Blackfin hit the deep drop line. He/she was full of squid. I assume they were eating squid deep. This was around the same time we saw the whale surface.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

submariner said:


> Blackfin hit the deep drop line. He/she was full of squid. I assume they were eating squid deep. This was around the same time we saw the whale surface.


Thanks, so there is hope for me to catch on deep dropping because I've never caught one before, but I love to deep drop.


----------

